# Kettenführung an 20 zoll MTB



## rboncube (19. April 2016)

Hallo,
meinem Kleinen springt immer wieder die Kette vom Kettenblatt. An seinem Centurion 20 Zoll MTB ist 1x6 verbaut. Soweit funktioniert alles, Schaltwerk arbeitet einwandfrei (habe ein kurzes 105er nachgerüstet). Kette ist soweit wie möglich gekürzt.
Hat jemand nen Tip für ne leichte, bezahlbare und einfach anzubauende Kettenführung für das kleine MTB?

Gruß René


----------



## KIV (19. April 2016)

Wenn die Kette nur nach innen abfällt, kann das hier schon die Lösung sein: http://m.ebay.de/itm/PROLINE-Chain-...3D291350263906&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460
Ergänzen kann man noch ein Bashguard und notfalls noch son chainglider unter der Kettenstrebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (20. April 2016)

CNC Kettenführung






https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=35&products_id=12685


Bionicon (oder Nachbauten wie Exustar)





https://www.bike-components.de/de/Bionicon/c-guide-eco-Kettenfuehrung-p38537/

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Exustar/E-CCG20-c-guide-Kettenfuehrung-p41434/


----------



## Fisch123 (20. April 2016)

Es ist die Frage, warum die Kette abspringt? Stimmt die Kettenlinie?
Spring die Kette vom großen oder kleinen geschaltetem hinteren Ritzel, vorne nach innen oder außen ab?
Passiert das beim vorwärts oder nur beim rückwärts treten?
Gibt es ein Bild der Kurbel mit dem Kettenblatt??

so ne CNC Kettenführung wie oben habe ich noch in "neu" liegen

Gruss


----------



## Floh (20. April 2016)

Bei der kurzen Kettenstrebe ist rückwärts treten im ersten Gang schon ein Problem. Selbst bei meinem Junior, wo ich schon ein kürzeres Innenlager verbaut hab (Kettenlinie ca. 47 mm) und ein X0-Dowhnhill Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig dran ist.
Ich hab außen einen Bashguard drauf und innen nichts. Normalerweise bleibt die Kette wo sie ist, dass er nicht rückwärts treten soll ohne Not hat er schon kapiert.


----------



## Fisch123 (20. April 2016)

Ich habe auch nicht dich angesprochen @Floh, sondern @rboncube


----------



## rboncube (20. April 2016)

Danke für die Antworten. Die Kette fällt fast immer nach innen. Dies passiert meistens wenn er eine Randstein runter fährt oder über Wurzeln. Ich habe schon daran gedacht, dass das nachgerüstete 105 Schaltwerk, das schon etwas älter ist, nicht genug Spannung aufbaut. Da es aber ansonsten noch top funktioniert und schön leicht ist, wollte ich es dran lassen. Die CNC Kettenführung schaut gut aus und wäre einen Versuch wert.  

Gruß Rene


----------



## Fisch123 (21. April 2016)

Bild?


----------



## rboncube (21. April 2016)

Mach ich morgen!


----------



## nadine09 (22. April 2016)

Stichwort Narrow wide kettenblatt?
Dann sollte das Abspringen doch elegant verhindert werden


----------



## Fisch123 (22. April 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Stichwort Narrow wide kettenblatt?
> Dann sollte das Abspringen doch elegant verhindert werden


Das geht nur elegant, wenn man 4 loch Kurbeln hat!! und das bezweifel ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (23. April 2016)

rboncube schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten. Die Kette fällt fast immer nach innen. Dies passiert meistens wenn er eine Randstein runter fährt oder über Wurzeln. Ich habe schon daran gedacht, dass das nachgerüstete 105 Schaltwerk, das schon etwas älter ist, nicht genug Spannung aufbaut. Da es aber ansonsten noch top funktioniert und schön leicht ist, wollte ich es dran lassen. Die CNC Kettenführung schaut gut aus und wäre einen Versuch wert.
> 
> Gruß Rene


Ist die Kette vllt auch zu lang..?


----------



## Diman (23. April 2016)

@KIV


rboncube schrieb:


> Kette ist soweit wie möglich gekürzt.


----------



## Fisch123 (23. April 2016)

Bild, am besten von der Seite und von oben oder hinten um den Kettenlauf zu sehen


----------



## rboncube (23. April 2016)

Hier die Bilder des Rades. Einmal größter, einmal kleinster Gang und einmal von oben.

Hoffe das hilft uns weiter. Das Schaltwerk ist wie schon geschrieben nicht mehr das neuste, funktioniert aber einwandfrei.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## KIV (23. April 2016)

Diman schrieb:


> @KIV


Ätsch, ich habe gewonnen.
Schau Dir mal die Bilder an. Die Kette IST mE noch zu lang..! 

So habe ich das in einer Anleitung von Sram gelesen: Für die richtige Länge legst Du den höchsten Gang ein und ermittelst die Mindestlänge komplett ohne Schaltwerk. Dazu gibst Du nur zwei Kettenglieder, bzw drei Nietstifte. Siehe auch http://enduro-mtb.com/how-to-kette-wechseln-und-richtig-kuerzen/
Das Schaltwerk muß dann im höchsten Gang deutlich nach vorne zeigen.

VG, Stefan

Edit, PS: Trotzdem braucht man wahrscheinlich hier eine Kettenführung. Bei unserem 24er bin ich wie oben beschrieben vorgegangen, trotzdem gab es gelegentlich Abwürfe. Das kleine Teil aus meinem ersten Post hat aber gereicht, leichter und billiger geht's nicht.


----------



## Diman (23. April 2016)

Yo, so sieht es aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (23. April 2016)

KIV schrieb:


> Trotzdem braucht man wahrscheinlich hier eine Kettenführung. Bei unserem 24er bin ich wie oben beschrieben vorgegangen, trotzdem gab es gelegentlich Abwürfe.


Denke ich auch. Bis jetzt hatten alle Räder von Sohnemann eine KeFü. Hier ist unsere Kettenführung am 24





Am 26 HT ist CNC Kettenführung wie oben dran und am Fully Bionicon.


----------



## Fisch123 (23. April 2016)

Mach mal 2 Glieder raus und spann das Schaltwerk noch etwas, mit der Schraube zum Schaltauge. Dann mal fahren, evtl. reicht das schon.
Sabine


----------



## rboncube (24. April 2016)

Ok. Kürze noch mal. Und hol mir das Teil das die Kette nicht nach innen fällt. Hoffe das reicht dann aus.

Danke und Gruß
Rene


----------

